#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  Загадки нашего Я (Secrets of Ourselves)

## Mercury

Очень интересный фильм не обремененный бессмысленными рассуждениями, думаю здешним жителям понравится 
Здесь интервью с многими буддистами и не только.

----------

